
Google AMP links will convert back to regular ones when sharing on iOS 11 - akras14
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/8/23/16193584/ios-11-safari-google-amp-sharing-url-scheme
======
stephenr
Isn't the canonical URL in a meta tag a requirement of AMP?

Edit: to clarify, i find this part of the article quite odd (assuming my
understanding about canonical URLs in a meta tag is true):

> What’s more, AMP URLs aren’t standard — an AMP link for say, The Verge,
> looks different from that of another publisher — so Apple is presumably
> doing some work under the hood to find these canonical URLs.

~~~
akras14
That's what I thought

